# Occasional sharp stabbing pains at 33 weeks



## Jazzycat123

I started having sharp stabbing pains about a week ago in my vagina. It feels like someone has taken a knife down there. Its really unsettling. Its not constant just every now and then. UI am still feeling baby move and not having bleeding or water leakage or contractions. I called the doctor and she said that if it gets worse or if I have those 3 things that I should go to L&D or call them back Monday and they can fit me in for an appointment. She said that my baby might be turning b ecause he is transverse right now and I am feeling the pressure. Has anyone ever had these kinds of pains and what were they for you?


----------



## Quailpower

Jazzycat123 said:


> I started having sharp stabbing pains about a week ago in my vagina. It feels like someone has taken a knife down there. Its really unsettling. Its not constant just every now and then. UI am still feeling baby move and not having bleeding or water leakage or contractions. I called the doctor and she said that if it gets worse or if I have those 3 things that I should go to L&D or call them back Monday and they can fit me in for an appointment. She said that my baby might be turning b ecause he is transverse right now and I am feeling the pressure. Has anyone ever had these kinds of pains and what were they for you?

I get a knife like pain practically in my vagina, when LO kicks down on my cervix. 

Originally I explained how it felt to MW and she said it was prob LO kicking my cervix or a type of ligament pain. Seeing as LOs movements are really defined now, I can totally I dentify a direct kick to the cervix. A few other ladies had them too when I asked on here, my OH called them Fanny Daggers.


----------



## LilMiss_91

Yup I've had this for weeks! At first it was because baby was kicking my cervix when he was breech. Now that he's turned head down I get it a lot worse as his head is obviously a lot bigger and harder than his feet! Lol. 
While it definitely is uncomfortable I don't think it's anything to be worried about :)


----------



## All Girls

In my part of the world these are known as 'fanny forks' :winkwink:

I got them terrible at 34 weeks that i was sure i was going to go into labour.


----------



## Babushka

I keep getting low grade yeast infections and get that feeling. I have no other symptoms typical of yeast though. Maybe go and have a swab taken.


----------



## Jazzycat123

its not constant so it probably isn't but if it continues through the weekend I will be going in to see my doctor on Monday. Honestly. It has not happened since noon and its 8 o'clock here so I am hoping its just what the other posters said and baby hitting on cervix or a nerve. But I will certainly keep that in mind if I do go to the doctor Monday.



Babushka said:


> I keep getting low grade yeast infections and get that feeling. I have no other symptoms typical of yeast though. Maybe go and have a swab taken.


----------



## Audraia

yea I call it lightning crotch. I got it about the last month of pregnancy with my DD. I kept thinking my water would break because of how sharp and sudden the pain was but it didn't. Doctor told me it's normal nerve pain down below.

This pregnancy I've already been getting it occasionally. I wouldn't worry too much unless you're bleeding, most pregnant women I know have had this happen to them, baby gets bigger and pushes on nerves etc down there!


----------

